# 18E morse help...



## Mephistopheles (Sep 14, 2012)

.,=_,.-=,_.-,-=-.,-=.-,=.-,_..
-,_.-,-,.-__-,_=_---
_=__,-=_,=.._==.,,_-._==_.-._-,-==-..-.-
_-_-==_=.==-,.=,.==-=
.=_..===._,._.=...,.=,=_-,-.=_=
._=.,-,..,,,-,__-._=_---==-
=__..=-..,._,-,,==__-==.,,._,,-_=-.,,,...,.=.-
.,,.,,=.=-.=..=.__=-.,=_=_-=.,
_-_===
-,_==-.-,-__=,_.._,.__
,-,-==,--.,____----.,
_.--.,==__,.,,,-,._==.__--=.__==_=_.-
Got this in an email...is that morse? I tried to translate it with a regular morse translator online but it has too much junk in it...double-dashes, commas....
Secret encoded message?
Some sort of bona-fides?
Secret alert orders from the underground command?
WTF...over?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 14, 2012)

First Contact?


----------



## Dame (Sep 14, 2012)

Mephistopheles said:


> .,=_,.-=,_.-,-=-.,-=.-,=.-,_..
> -,_.-,-,.-__-,_=_---
> _=__,-=_,=.._==.,,_-._==_.-._-,-==-..-.-
> _-_-==_=.==-,.=,.==-=
> ...


Yeppers. Give me a minute and my aspie brain will spit out a translation.
If it's anything good I'll PM ya.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope I'm not responsible for bringing on Armageddon or something....

Ha ha ha...

What if this is how it starts?

What if its a binary attack from an evil supercomputer become self-aware?


----------



## Dame (Sep 14, 2012)

OK @Mephistopheles, it looks like a combination of regular Morse and Prosigns. (I'm going to assume your sender is American and use American Morse.)

Example: = can be a prosign for _..._ which translates BT which means Break Text or start new paragraph.

If you take the commas to represent breaks in the code, a possible translation for the first line could be:
E BTT E-BT N- -BT- -A- G- D
which starts to look like a text message. I still cannot get a handle on the dashes. They may have another meaning if you translate this into computer code. It isn't HTML, I can tell you that much.

Is there any other information you can give me?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 14, 2012)

Dame said:


> OK @Mephistopheles, it looks like a combination of regular Morse and Prosigns. (I'm going to assume your sender is American and use American Morse.)
> 
> Example: = can be a prosign for _..._ which translates BT which means Break Text or start new paragraph.
> 
> ...


 
My head hurts...LOL.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 14, 2012)

Some background...

I sent out a reply to an email about security work in the property management sector...company I've never heard of, can't find a website....

They asked for a resume...not unusual

I sent them (him) a resume and he replied with the  email in question...giving me an "access code" to fill out more pre-hiring "paperwork"(which I have not done yet) speaking to me_ almost as if_ I was already an employee. A tactic I have seen used before.

The "code" was in the header and footer of the message...half in each...figured I'd post it the way I did just to see what it said, and why it was split in half. I couldn't crack it...I was getting E E something and figured I was out of my league...

Man's got to know his limitations...


When something smells fishy, I like to investigate the source of the odor. Never know what you might find....I'm a medic, I've seen...

It's _by far_ the strangest email I've had in a while and figured someone here could explain it...and even if it turned out to be nothing, at least get a kick out of it...

But, honestly....I'm a little intrigued. What if the shit's goin' down?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 14, 2012)

Never seen anything like it before.  Could just be junk produced through "translation" of whatever proprietary junk email software he uses.


----------



## Dame (Sep 14, 2012)

Mephistopheles said:


> It's _by far_ the strangest email I've had in a while and figured someone here could explain it...and even if it turned out to be nothing, at least get a kick out of it...
> 
> But, honestly....I'm a little intrigued. What if the shit's goin' down?


 
To be honest with you, that's the first thing I thought. It looked like an encoded "get me the fuck outta here" message based on the prosign stuff. However, with some background info it sounds more like the computer code is the way to go. I'll spend a little more time on it and let you know if I can come up with anything. My guess is that the guy is a HAM operator of some sort and this says "Honk if you can read this" or something.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 14, 2012)

Time to dust off Enigma....


----------



## Dame (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL. Thanks for the info. At this point I'm convinced this is just an error for a foreign language font.
It was fun while it lasted though!


----------



## Dame (Sep 14, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Never seen anything like it before. Could just be junk produced through "translation" of whatever proprietary junk email software he uses.


Good call Rack! I just couldn't resist going at this thing. I have a favorites folder of code breaking past time stuff.
One of my favorites - http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/ff_kryptos


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 14, 2012)

It sure as hell ain't any common interpretation of morse.   Generally speaking that sorta stuff is gibberish that gets attached to spam.  Bad thing is, you gave a suspected scammer/spammer/etc your resume.


----------



## Cyberchp (Sep 15, 2012)

based on my training and experience...

-.- is squinty eyes 

Happy to help!


----------



## tova (Sep 15, 2012)

Dame said:


> I have a favorites folder of code breaking past time stuff.
> One of my favorites - http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/ff_kryptos


 
 Dame, if you would care to share some of your other links, that would be great! :)


----------



## Dame (Sep 15, 2012)

tova said:


> Dame, if you would care to share some of your other links, that would be great!


Sure. I'll throw it into the General Discussion forum though.
(LOL. I can't believe anyone else cares about this stuff. BTW congrats on your anniversary.)


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 15, 2012)

Dame said:


> I can't believe anyone else cares about this stuff



BLASPHEMY


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Dame...I have to concur with your assessment. I'd never had anything come through in an email before, glad to see we didn't unleash a zombie-plague or trigger the apocalypse! I can rest better at night now that I know it was only a resume phishing scam...I hope they steal my identity and get stuck with my crap FICA score...fuckers.


----------



## Dame (Sep 21, 2012)

Mephistopheles said:


> Thanks Dame...I have to concur with your assessment. I'd never had anything come through in an email before, glad to see we didn't unleash a zombie-plague or trigger the apocalypse! I can rest better at night now that I know it was only a resume phishing scam...I hope they steal my identity and get stuck with my crap FICA score...fuckers.


I've always said, anyone who wants to steal my identity has to take the kids that come with it.
So far no takers. Go figure.


----------



## Kunoichii (Sep 27, 2012)

Mephistopheles said:


> Thanks Dame...I have to concur with your assessment. I'd never had anything come through in an email before, glad to see we didn't unleash a zombie-plague or trigger the apocalypse! I can rest better at night now that I know it was only a resume phishing scam...I hope they steal my identity and get stuck with my crap FICA score...fuckers.


 
Or you are spreading it, like a visual code to be triggered at a certain point in time. We are infected...


----------

